# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة الايفون (Iphone Hardware Repair Area)  حل مشكلة سماعة الائن آيفون 4

## ameer ahmad

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  حل مشكلة سماعة الاذن لجهاز ايفون 5 
اولا نبدأ باستبدال السماعه الداخليه بعد التأكد من وصول القيم و ان لم تحل المشكله نقوم باستبدال الفلات
وان لم تحل المشكله ولا يوجد صوت مع وجود القيم بخطوط السماعه فنقوم باستبدال فلات الشحن
وبأذن الله تحل المشكله والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد

----------


## th3j0cker

شكراا بارك الله فيك

----------


## ashnayi

بارك الله فيك

----------


## ouedzem

شكراا جزيلا بارك الله فيك

----------


## Aliloudz

شكرا على المعلومة

----------


## rachiddz16

شكراا بارك الله فيك

----------

